# Hand gun permit delayed.



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Why in the world would my gun permit be delayed? This is the first handgun I have purchased. I have bought lots of guns in the past without an issue. 

The only thing on my record is a MIP from 1999. I had to pay a $25 fine. 

Worst part is it says 3-5 days but the lady said it will be at least a month because of a back up. 

I had to go to Grand Rapids police department. I have worked in business for the last 10 years with all kinda of crazy customers. Needless to say I don't let people get to me. 

They way I was treated by the lady at the PD had me worked into a complete fit. I am considering trying to figure out how to file a formal complaint and I am the kind the would never do that. 

Anyway.... What can I expect going forward?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Relax man it was only delayed. If they are backed up which to me makes no sense. Unless you are talking about a CPL. 

When you say hangun permit I am thinking a purchase permit. Which usually is done by the local pd. 

So if the gun board is backed up to review your stuff for a CPL. Well then just chill out relax and wait.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Not done by local pd here, I have to drive to bad axe.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha. Should have been to different posts. No real big deal that I have to wait. Just wondering how they decide to delay them. Guy in line before me got his permit same day. 

Now the chick in the records department had my blood boiling. The only thing that makes sense is she is very antigun and offended that you would by a gun.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry to say man but with the way your posting sounds I don't think you waiting is a bad Idea. 

I work in Law Enforcement and had a delay on a 30-06 hunting rifle. Delays happen no big deal man.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

limige said:


> Not done by local pd here, I have to drive to bad axe.


Is that where your county Sherriffs Department is located?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, apparently its beyond our village pd to manage.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought the local sherriff's dept always took care of this?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rmw said:


> I thought the local sherriff's dept always took care of this?


No, in most cases the local police department for your community processes purchase permits. Communities that don't have their own police or that provide limited services let the sheriffs department do it.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

petronius said:


> No, in most cases the local police department for your community processes purchase permits. Communities that don't have their own police or that provide limited services let the sheriffs department do it.


Must be different in southern MI, Midland and Bay County both have the sherriff's dept take care of it. It has been a long time since I needed to go in Saginaw co but if I remember right they did also. They all have decent size PD's

I guess if they are going to cut services it would be one of the first places. Sounds like a good reason to get rid of it alltogether 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rmw said:


> Must be different in southern MI, Midland and Bay County both have the sherriff's dept take care of it. It has been a long time since I needed to go in Saginaw co but if I remember right they did also. They all have decent size PD's
> 
> I guess if they are going to cut services it would be one of the first places. Sounds like a good reason to get rid of it alltogether
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes, the sheriff's office issues purchase permits for communities that do not do it themselves. Bay City and the city of Midland police departments issues purchase permits. It says so on their web site.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

petronius said:


> Yes, the sheriff's office issues purchase permits for communities that do not do it themselves. Bay City and the city of Midland police departments issues purchase permits. It says so on their web site.


Ok I get it now if you live in the respective city you go to the PD
I never have lived in the city 

Seems like a waste of money having them both do it but I guess that's our gov't at work 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

rmw said:


> Ok I get it now if you live in the respective city you go to the PD
> I never have lived in the city
> 
> Seems like a waste of money having them both do it but I guess that's our gov't at work
> ...


 
Not a waste of money. It is convience for the tax payers.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

Get a CPL, and you won't have to deal with purchase permits and NICS checks...


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Not a waste of money. It is convience for the tax payers.


So that's what they call it


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rmw said:


> So that's what they call it


They could have made the law to say you had to go to the State Police Headquarters in Lansing.l


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

petronius said:


> They could have made the law to say you had to go to the State Police Headquarters in Lansing.l


Yeah that's true. Harass the law abiding tax paying citizens and let the illegal gun trade run wild. Even hand them out for free to gangsters in Mexico. 

Funny how even with all of the budget cuts the crime rate continues to drop.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Lumberman said:


> Yeah that's true. Harass the law abiding tax paying citizens and let the illegal gun trade run wild. Even hand them out for free to gangsters in Mexico.
> 
> Funny how even with all of the budget cuts the crime rate continues to drop.


 
Actually, it is the criminals that are being dropped but they aren't learning fast enough that criminal activity pays in high velocity lead.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

petronius said:


> They could have made the law to say you had to go to the State Police Headquarters in Lansing.l


Or they could have made it a uniform thing where they don't have 2 agency's doing the same thing costing more $$ or better yet never have done it at all. With the federal NICS check there now it's a complete waste of time/money and should be eliminated


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

petronius said:


> No, in most cases the local police department for your community processes purchase permits. Communities that don't have their own police or that provide limited services let the sheriffs department do it.


I wish my local PD issued purchase permits. I hate going to Genesee County Sherrifs Department (ie the jail). It is not my idea of a good time. And the new unannounced furlow days make it extra fun. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

rmw said:


> Or they could have made it a uniform thing where they don't have 2 agency's doing the same thing costing more $$ or better yet never have done it at all. With the federal NICS check there now it's a complete waste of time/money a
> 
> I agree with the feds doing a nation wide check it seems silly to have the state of MI doing a second one. Although I bet they make rather than loose money on it. Here in Bay City the police and sheriff departments are located at the jail. If you're from the county you walk up to a window right next to the window for city residents. So its not saving anyone time or gas. Maybe it some countys it same some driving but not here.
> At least they no longer have "the safety inspections." What a joke and an insult having to bring in a brand new handgun for the police to safety inspect for ya.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

And the saga continues. 

I called last week and was told the permit was approved BUT I have to bring in a police report from another district from 1995. I have no idea what this report pertains to. I called the other PD today and made them aware of the situation. The said report is completely blank and unfounded. She was very helpful and laughed when I told her who I was dealing with. She said she would call the person in question and tell her it was blank. 

I called GRPD back today. I was told they have the information but the do not have the staffing to review it and to call back Friday after 3. Which is funny because they leave early on Fridays and stop taking requests. 

I admittedly am little naive to how these permits work. Is there a standard guide line for the approval process? 

I feel like it is very subject which shouldn't be the case. The response I was getting from the other PD makes me believe I being harassed. 

30 days into a getting a permit and I have absolutely nothing on my record.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess I still am a little confused as to the tpe of permit you are after. Based on the problems you are having I'm assuming it is a CPL and not a purchase permit? In our county the gun board only meets once a month so if it was "delayed" during the right time period it could end up being over a month for a review of the application.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Standard purchase permit.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It sounds like they are either incompetent, jerking you around or both. Maybe a call from your state rep. would help?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Talked with our sheriff's office and they said for a purchase permit it usually takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Lumberman said:


> And the saga continues.
> 
> I called last week and was told the permit was approved BUT I have to bring in a police report from another district from 1995. I have no idea what this report pertains to. I called the other PD today and made them aware of the situation. The said report is completely blank and unfounded. She was very helpful and laughed when I told her who I was dealing with. She said she would call the person in question and tell her it was blank.
> 
> ...


You Sir are getting crapped on by the GRPD. I got my Purchase permit in 1/2 hour, Total. The GRPD legally must process your request in a timely manner. Myself and others get it done in 1/2 hour so anything past like one hour total is getting to long.

What is going on there is they are crapping on your 2nd Amen. rights. 
When the law was passed for purchase permits its a state law and the local police legally cant add or request or change anything That is state law NOT open to the GRPD making changes. 

They are know for just that thing. You need to call the nearest Mich State Police and tell them. Even file a complaint. Also call the Chief of police in GR, and the Mayor and Pros. Attorney.
Do this and you will have it in a day .


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I went to bad axe today and walked out with a purchase permit 20 minutes later. They are giving you the run around


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is the Grand Rapids Chief of police's email: 

[email protected]

Drop him an email explaining your issue. I am sure he will help you out.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

limige said:


> I went to bad axe today and walked out with a purchase permit 20 minutes later. They are giving you the run around


 
Huh, they told me 15 minutes......


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well can't say I timed it. Probably my error, tried filling out some blanks I wasn't supposed to, had to print a new one.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

limige said:


> Well can't say I timed it. Probably my error, tried filling out some blanks I wasn't supposed to, had to print a new one.


 
So I'm assuming you passed their multiple choice test then...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well it was a 50/50 chance. Luck was on my side


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

a buddy of mine just had his delayed to purchase an AR. would that be because it is an AR or he won't be able to get it?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

mtwillard said:


> a buddy of mine just had his delayed to purchase an AR. would that be because it is an AR or he won't be able to get it?



What???


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

MEL said:


> What???


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MEL said:


> What???


 also. I am baffled.


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mtwillard

Ill take my best stab at it maybe an Assault rifle, or a AR 15 which is still just a semi auto rifle. Id say that takes 30 minutes to buy normally. Felonies, probation, etc. are all no goes.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

it was an ar 15 and they said it was delayed for 6 days, i just thought that was wierd


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

mtwillard said:


> it was an ar 15 and they said it was delayed for 6 days, i just thought that was wierd


Yea thats weird normally a phone call and some paperwork and your good.


----------

